# Bei manuellem route: SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

## icke007

Hallo

Ich versuche gerade Gentoo auf mein Dell XPS M1330 zu installieren.

Zuerst schalte ich eth0 aus um die Netzwerkkarte wieder mit dem Befehl

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.178.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.178.1 up
```

wieder aufzuwecken.

Wenn ich dann im Netzwerk eine neue route einrichten will (route add default gw 192.168.178.1 dev eth0) kommt die Fehlermeldung: SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

Das Netzwerk ist eine FritzBox mit Internet und der Broadcast Adresse 192.168.178.1

Ich kann auch nicht die FritzBox anpingen.

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## papahuhn

Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Eine explizit andere Broadcast-Adresse ist ja an sich schon exotisch, aber dann willst du auch noch das Standard-Gateway per Broadcast ansprechen? Hat das mal funktioniert?

----------

## XMath

Hi,

da kann ich @papahuhn nur zustimmen.

Nach IPv4 müsste die Broadcastadresse die letzte Adresse des Subnetzes und in deinem Fall damit die ".255" sein.

----------

## icke007

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Eine explizit andere Broadcast-Adresse ist ja an sich schon exotisch, aber dann willst du auch noch das Standard-Gateway per Broadcast ansprechen? Hat das mal funktioniert?

 

Was meinst du mit "das Standard-Gateway per Broadcast ansprechen" ?

Wie kann ich das versuchen?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit anstelle von IPv4 das Alte IP Protokoll zu verwenden?

Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit die IP Adresse der FritzBox umzustellen, aber dann muss das gesamte Netzwerk umkonfiguriert werden. Wäre mir lieber wenn es auch anders gehen würde.

----------

## papahuhn

 *icke007 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was meinst du mit "das Standard-Gateway per Broadcast ansprechen" ? Wie kann ich das versuchen?
> 
> 

 

Du setzt die Broadcast-Adresse explizit auf 192.168.178.1, und willst dann gleichzeitig den Router über diese "IP" ansprechen.

1. Warum ist die Broadcast-Adresse bei dir so merkwürdig?

2. Welche IP hat der Router?

 *icke007 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit anstelle von IPv4 das Alte IP Protokoll zu verwenden?
> 
> 

 

Es gibt noch ein älteres als IPv4?

----------

## icke007

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du setzt die Broadcast-Adresse explizit auf 192.168.178.1, und willst dann gleichzeitig den Router über diese "IP" ansprechen.
> 
> 1. Warum ist die Broadcast-Adresse bei dir so merkwürdig?
> ...

 

1. Kann es sein, dass ich nicht richtig verstanden habe, was eine Broadcast-Adresse ist? Meiner Meinung nach ist das die Adresse die der Router hat (z.B. für DHCP)

2. Der Router hat 192.168.178.1

EDIT: Was muss ich den jetzt machen, um in Internet zu kommen?

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt noch ein älteres als IPv4?

 

Laut Wikipedia gibt es das: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4

----------

## papahuhn

 *icke007 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Kann es sein, dass ich nicht richtig verstanden habe, was eine Broadcast-Adresse ist? Meiner Meinung nach ist das die Adresse die der Router hat (z.B. für DHCP)
> 
> 

 

In der Tat, das hast du falsch verstanden. Mach einfach 

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.178.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.178.255 up
```

 *icke007 wrote:*   

>  *papahuhn wrote:*   Es gibt noch ein älteres als IPv4? 
> 
> Laut Wikipedia gibt es das: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4

 

Aus dem Statement werde ich jetzt nicht wirklich schlau.

----------

## icke007

Ok, habe ich gemacht und siehe da, der Fehler bei der Erstellung der Route tritt nicht mehr auf - danke   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Allerdings komme ich immer noch nicht ins Internet.  Die Route ist eingerichtet, aber wenn ich ein Paket installieren will kommt der Fehler: Temporary failiure in name resolution.

Hast du vielleicht noch eine Idee was ich falsch mache?

----------

## papahuhn

In der /etc/resolv.conf sollte "nameserver 192.168.178.1" stehen.

----------

## icke007

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> In der /etc/resolv.conf sollte "nameserver 192.168.178.1" stehen.

 

Habe ich schon drin... funktioniert immer noch nicht

Edit: wenn ich z.B. ping 192.168.178.1 ausführe kommt: Destination Host unreachable

----------

## papahuhn

Poste mal "ifconfig" und "route -n"

----------

## icke007

Ist zwar nicht sonderlich schön geworden, aber man kann´s lesen:

http://www.bilder-hosting.info/viewer.php?id=jdv1208710492k.jpg

----------

## papahuhn

Die Einstellungen sehen richtig aus, dein Kabel ist wohl nicht richtig eingesteckt. Statt "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST" steht bei dir bloß "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST". Zudem sind die RX und TX Felder beide auf 0.

----------

## icke007

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Die Einstellungen sehen richtig aus, dein Kabel ist wohl nicht richtig eingesteckt. Statt "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST" steht bei dir bloß "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST". Zudem sind die RX und TX Felder beide auf 0.

 

Das Kabel ist richtig drin. Hmm, was kann man da noch machen?

----------

## papahuhn

Hm, merkwürdig. Konkrete Ideen habe ich keine mehr. Vielleicht siehst du mit "dmesg" irgendwas ungewöhnliches. Gibt es da z.b. "link up/down" Meldungen, wenn du das Kabel raus- und reinsteckst? Zeigt die Switch/Router-LED an, ob ne Verbindung besteht?

----------

## c_m

Mal n anderes Kabel und/oder nen anderen Port am router (sofern vorhanden) testen ^^

spuckt die /var/log/messages noch was aus?

----------

## icke007

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Mal n anderes Kabel und/oder nen anderen Port am router (sofern vorhanden) testen ^^
> 
> spuckt die /var/log/messages noch was aus?

 

Anderes Kabel habe ich gerade ausprobiert und direkt an einem anderen Port am Router angeschlossen. Funktioniert auch nicht. Habe sogar mal die IP Adressen gewechselt.

die /var/log/messages probiere ich heute Abend noch aus. (muss erst mal was essen)

Danke für euer Engagement   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## icke007

So mit vollem Magen geht es weiter

die Datei /var/log/messages kann ich nicht finden.

Ich habe mit einem Cross Over Kabel (nur zum Testen) mein XP PC und das Notebook verbunden. auch hier kann ich keinen von den anderen anpingen. Wenn ich allerdings ifconfig eth0 down eingebe sagt Windows, dass das Netzwerk getrennt wurde. Muss ich dabei in der Route oder in der resolv.conf etwas ändern?

----------

## Max Steel

Bei mir steht in der /etc/resolv.conf

```
search tangomaris.home

nameserver 192.168.1.50
```

fehlt vll noch das search?, bei uns hier funktioniert auch nichts ohne das.

Allerdings, mit den reinen IP-Adressen gehts auch so, hmmm, vergiss was ich sagte   :Embarassed: 

Aber, versuchs mal mit dhcpcd eth0 falls dein Router DHCP kann.

Vll musst du es vorher auf dem Router anschalten.

Fehlt vll der Nameserver auf dem Router, also nicht angeschaltet.

----------

## icke007

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Bei mir steht in der /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ```
> search tangomaris.home
> 
> ...

 

dhcpct funktioniert auch nicht: err, eth0: time out

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmmm, ist auf dem Rechner/Schlapptop vll ein Windoof installiert über das du mal probieren kannst?

----------

## papahuhn

Was sagt "ethtool eth0", speziell die letzte Zeile? (Poste dennoch die komplette Ausgabe)

----------

